
Wuhan Traffic Report - tempsy
https://www.tomtom.com/en_gb/traffic-index/wuhan-traffic/
======
tempsy
Basic observation: Weekday traffic levels still noticeably down vs 2019
average post lockdown. Weekend traffic still nearly dead.

If this is accurate, nothing about the current congestion levels and patterns
appear to be “back to normal”.

~~~
woutr_be
Most of my friends in China are still very reluctant to go out, even though
most lockdowns have been lifted. People were much more concerned about it than
in Europe / US, and that fear is not going to go away with the lockdowns
lifted. That's probably one explanation of why people are still staying inside
in the weekends.

~~~
mekster
Perhaps citizens aren't trusting what the government is saying.

~~~
woutr_be
If we’re talking about China, then this has nothing to do with distrusting the
government, most people take the government’s words for truth. This has more
to do with people exercising caution after almost two months in lockdown.
Maybe they’re aware that even if the lockdown is lifted, the virus still
lingers around.

------
xsmasher
Keep in mind that this shows CONGESTION, not traffic. Zero congestion does not
mean that no one is on the road; It just means that there is excess capacity
compared to usage.

------
aaron695
During protests in Iran you could see blocked traffic on Google Maps.

There is some interesting data out there I'm sure is being mined, but I'm sure
could be mined more. I still don't even see good traffic weather maps. Are
people watching for traffic jams outside of submarine facilities?

As I guess expected Wuhan doe not have traffic on Google maps.

I'd be more worried about the factory cities than the hot spot really -

[https://www.tomtom.com/en_gb/traffic-index/guangzhou-
traffic...](https://www.tomtom.com/en_gb/traffic-index/guangzhou-traffic/)

------
junnan
Baidu Map offers real time traffic map. There is no historical data available
though.

